# PT/SAPO where?



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Moving into the new house very soon and need Telephone and Internet. Thinking of Portuguese Telecom and SAPO.

Do these providers have shops to visit, as I’ve never seen one. :confused2:
If so, any one know locations in Alcobaca or Caldas.

Many Thanks, RoystonB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

PT bluestore

Click on your region for PT stores, bluestores and agents, it's better to go to a store or Bluestore, they handle both PT (Telephone), Sapo (Intenet) TMN (Mobile) & Meo


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should have said you can start the ball rolling now, it doesn't have to be the shop local to new house, just any PT store.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The shopping Vivaci Shopping Mall in Caldas have a bluestore shop....and there is the underground car park you can use free.

Where will you be moving to?


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pt/sapo*

There is a PT/Sapo store right next door to the bus station in the centre of Caldas


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, I spotted what looked like an ordinary cell phone shop in Figueiro Dos Vinhos today that had a PT sign in the window so went in to ask if they can organise the reconnection etc for me...... they said yes and (I think) quoted me something like E15 activation fee plus E29 a month for phone line and unlimited broadband.

I'll have to go back with a Portuguese speaker to check the figures etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Agents can do it no problem, It's just that it's better to use a PT shop because they should have access to certain services that an agent doesn't, for internet you also need to check availability with Sapo, just because you can get a phone line doesn't mean you can get internet.

The prices are nearly right but you'll find out that reduced line rental (15,572 - 5,082 = 10,49) is for a limited period, you then pay a yearly fee around 30€ to continue saving and the broadband will be slowest option, but then that might be all you'd get.


----------

